# new marketing ideas



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

lilrob said:


> just have installed a new roland 540 solvent printer....anyone needing banners signage or stickers of any kind please call 866 725 9796 or email [email protected].
> Can run up to 50" wide if needed.....tiling is available so not a problem doing walls, trailers
> etc......
> thanks!


Spam is a new Marketing idea?


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Spam me baby


----------



## offensivefun (Nov 1, 2009)

Spam is an old marketing ideea. Not very legal though...


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't spam if it's not necessary!


----------

